# Dishwasher 'spitting' out vent



## kmwest (Oct 7, 2016)

During the wash cycle, I think my dishwasher is spitting a few drops of water out through the vent (to the left of the handle in this photo). It's not leaking out the door - no water on the floor immediately outside - but a few drops of water maybe a foot away on the tile.  What the heck is going on here?  My first thought was that it's the steam cooling but it's happening in essentially the same spot over and over.

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AldBRbQJj45ZjVUuaQxri8QS-NI0

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2016)

A friend had the same problem, bought a new unit, same problem. With the AC running moisture was condensing and falling on the floor about a foot from the unit.


----------

